# Soil Savvy Test is recommending 0-0-60. Any recommendations from my soil test?



## aCourtesySniff (Mar 28, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jmitOBroBB5VLzO-ECSybNKsOp-owldy

Attached the snippet of what they are suggesting.. Apparently my Calcium is sky high.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@aCourtesySniff I moved this over here to the soil fertility subforum.


----------



## aCourtesySniff (Mar 28, 2018)

Ohhh my bad. Thanks Ware


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@aCourtesySniff most prefer to get their K from Sulfate of Potash (0-0-50) rather than Muriate of Potash (0-0-60). The MOP can overload chlorine into the soil.

Regarding Soil Savvy tests in general, check out this post. It explains why some of the more knowledgeable soil folks here are hesitant to give advice on Soil Savvy test results.


----------

